# Is there anything you can't make?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I love chili, but no matter what I do, I just can't make good chili. 
I have used recipes, and I have made up my own based on what I have in the house, and it's just never great. I think my chili is always destined to suck.

What can't you make? or is it just me?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Fried chicken. Love it but never got the knack of making it.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

breads... it's a lost cause.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

home made fudge...sigh


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beef stew gives me trouble. One time its great and the next its terrible. I make it the same way too. I just cant figure it out.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Peanut brittle. I can make it without the peanuts, but, for some reason, when I add peanuts it doesn't turn out.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't fry chicken either, MO cows  I don't have the patience for it. MIL makes the best fried wings on the planet. I gave up long ago and bake fresh chicken. I wanna make homemade tortillas but haven't tried yet. I'd love to apprentice making tamales, too!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I love chili, but no matter what I do, I just can't make good chili.
> I have used recipes, and I have made up my own based on what I have in the house, and it's just never great. I think my chili is always destined to suck.
> 
> *What can't you make?* or is it just me?


Bread Pudding.
Lord help me, I have tried......
I have thrown casserole dishes, full of 'goo' into the back yard, into the trash can, out the kitchen window.....
I can't do it.
It just won't do it!!!

I have tried different breads, water bath, no water bath, etc.
Nothing works.

Ditto on Pecan Pie. FOR YEARS I would try, once a year (Ky Derby day) to make a pecan pie. And every year, epic fail.
My then 15 yo daughter tried.
She NAILED IT perfect, her first try.
I am so proud of her!!


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

a pie crust....i just get the shivers thinking of trying to make one. I make all types of breads, biscuits from scratch and cakes from scratch...something about a pie crust that I just dont get...so I buy the roll out ones instead.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats so funny. I can make delicious flaky pie crust with my eyes closed.

I just don't get chili. maybe I should get a job at Wendy's. They have great chili.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Pastry.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Took my many attempts to make decent mashed potatoes...seems like a no-brainer to most people, but I was putting too much love (think butter) into them too soon and whipping too much = potatoe glue...


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Meatloaf for me. I might be able to help you out with chili http://thehighlandviewpantry.blogspot.com/2010/10/chili.html I always get compliments on that recipe. However, I can never remember how many l's are in it when I spell it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd like to be able to make rice crackers. But apparently, it is a propriatory process and can't be made at home.

I don't have any problem with fried chicken, but I fry it until it starts to brown and then it goes into the oven to cook all the way through.

For deep fried anything, you can not have the pieces touching in the hot oil. Oil has to be hot before you out the food in.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thanks, I've signed in as a follower. I will give it a try next time I make chili and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am with Gaucli , have alot of trouble with pie crust. But I keep practicing and I am getting better


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Biscuits! I've been cooking and baking for 48 years and my biscuits are hockey pucks.

I just buy the refrigerated ones!

Am not too good at gravy either!


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Ardie, I'll bet the problem with your biscuits is the flour. I could never make them when I lived in Mighigan. I tried for 17 years. When I moved to KY, I used the same recipe and they came out perfect! I'm sure it's the southern flour. If you can get it, try Martha White or White Lily and see if yours don't come out good.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I love chili, but no matter what I do, I just can't make good chili.
> I have used recipes, and I have made up my own based on what I have in the house, and it's just never great. I think my chili is always destined to suck.
> 
> What can't you make? or is it just me?


I'm with you on the chili. I always wanted to create a "Wolf Brand" type chili but I just can't do it. Always end up with a tomatoey icky mess. So, I gave up.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

No bake cookies. I either boil them too long, or not long enough. They taste good, but rarely set up right. They're either too hard and crumbly or stay soft.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

My fried chicken rocks (as well as fried pork chops, green tomatos, pickles....ect)

My bread pudding is divine...

Can not cook chicken any other way but deep fried, bbq on the girl, or my bacon/cream cheese chicken rolls. 

If I try baking a whole bird...or even something like chicken breast in a skillet, its awful dry and really bland...no matter what I try!

My divinity never turns out right either.....


----------



## EmmyLou (Nov 14, 2002)

A whole TURKEY!!! I have never ever gotten a turkey right. It's either not done enough and we put the darn thing back in to cook more or it's cooked too much and dry. I just can't seem to get it right. Guess who has Thanksgiving every year and guess who apologizes every year??

Thank goodness all my other dishes are yummy so there isn't a revolt


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in the biscuit camp. Have tried many recipes and I just can't get it. Beginning to wonder if I really prefer a yeasted biscuit. Will have to try that next I suppose. I'll look for a southern flour next time and try that too. 

The other thing I'd like to accomplish, but have had trouble - seitan or wheat meat. A friend makes "chicken nuggets" from wheat meat and they are delicious. I can't seem to get the knack of it.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I'd like to be able to make rice crackers. But apparently, it is a propriatory process and can't be made at home.


I wish I could make those too - Dh has a serious addiction! lol


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

fried fish.....never seem to get the oil at the right temp, or if it is I leave them in to long...*sigh*


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I forgot about gravy. I can't make gravy to save my life.

Things I have learned about pie dough, is you can't touch it with your hands if at all possible. A pastry cutter really does make all the difference, and use lard, and roll it out between 2 sheets of wax paper. then put in the fridge to get stiff. Makes to wax paper easier to peel off.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Sponge cake or anything that has to be 'folded in'. I tend to overdo it and it doesn't come out.

I have wonderful recipes for Chili, Meatloaf and for roasting turkey if anyone would like them. let me know


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Coffee, yep, plain ordinary coffee. Mine is always awful. My DH on the other hand, using the SAME brand of coffee, same pot, same measuring scoop, and same water, makes great coffee-go figure.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

stamphappy said:


> Took my many attempts to make decent mashed potatoes...seems like a no-brainer to most people, but I was putting too much love (think butter) into them too soon and whipping too much = potatoe glue...


Your problem is probably too much beating. Potatoes have gluten in them, just like flour. If you beat or whip, especially for more than the briefest time, then they'll get gluey. Better to mash with a masher; or if you can't stand any lumps at all, use a ricer. It's a little tool that smashes the soft taters through tiny holes and then you can just fluff them with butter, milk, sour cream, chives, etc. 

As far as what I can't make, for the longest time it was brownies. I wanted perfection and I couldn't find the recipe that made me happy. A co-worker of my DH came to the rescue with one that's pure heaven. So now there's nothing I've tried that I can't make, including cheeses, tofu, strudel dough, etc.

Of course, that said, for some inexplicable reason, after years of making something with perfect success, there'll be a real dud. Bread like a doorstop. Beef stew that looks right but has no flavor whatsoever. Or a piecrust that would be of more use as a truck tire than a pastry. Go figure....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

[[[[.......whole TURKEY!!! ........ It's either not done enough ...... or it's cooked too much and dry. ....]]]]]

EmmyLou, the turkey secret:

Do not stuff it. Place it breast side down in a roasting pan. Cover it securely so the juices don't evaporate off. About 2/3 through the cooking time, take the pan out and turn the bird over. Cover it again.

About 1 hour before it is done, remove the cover and baste with butter. Leave it uncovered to brown.

Use a meat thermometer to tell when it is done. You can put a quartered onion inside the cavity to add flavor. I never salt the bird. Salt draws out the moisture and can dry your bird out. Let your guests salt at the table.

You will end up with lots of juice in the pan to make gravy with. I simmer the giblets with some celery and onion and use that broth to moisten the dressing and bake that separate.


----------



## EmmyLou (Nov 14, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> [[[[.......whole TURKEY!!! ........ It's either not done enough ...... or it's cooked too much and dry. ....]]]]]
> 
> EmmyLou, the turkey secret:
> 
> ...


OK, I don't stuff the bird so at least I am doing that right...lol. Well, well, breast side down you say. Now that I have never tried. So basically I need to tent the bird with foil almost the entire time except for the last hour or so. Well, I believe I will be making a turkey in the VERY near future (to experiment) and will try this. Thank you :bow:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

LFG: And I will try your piecrust reccomendations Thanks~ Vickie


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Another pie crust killer here. I have tried several of the no-fail recipes which people have posted in this very forum. but it's hopeless. Which really is a shame because I love pie and would like to make them often (not just sweet ones, savoury, too). Sigh.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my mashed potatoes are always like glue. I can't stand lumpy mashed potatoes. I always put them in the blender. Guess that was the wrong move. 
I didn't know potatoes had gluten in them?!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

On the mashed potatoes, it also helps to use the right potato. Reds or yukon golds make better mashed than russets. The "armstrong" method with a good masher is the best way. Get a good metal one, the plastic ones with square openings are junk. If we have company and I have a large amount, I will start them by hand and then whip them BRIEFLY in the stand mixer. 

If you have trouble with gravy, you might try corn starch instead of flour.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I can't make homemade dill pickles. They are always mushy or have an unpleasant, 'off' fermented taste.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

My mom has a recipie for Brownie Pudding. It's a baked dish that makes a fudge sauce on the bottom as it bakes. Mine never is edible. She sat in the kitchen with me once and watched me mix it up. I did everything correctly, but it was a rock. We have no idea why I can't make it, but I can't. It fails every time.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

stamphappy said:


> Took my many attempts to make decent mashed potatoes...seems like a no-brainer to most people, but I was putting too much love (think butter) into them too soon and whipping too much = potatoe glue...


I had read about this, but never saw it in real life until the last time I made mashed potatoes. Potatoes weren't quite cooked enough - amazing how sticky the became!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I solve the mushy pickle problem by letting them sit in ice water in the sink for half a day. They come out pretty crisp. I don't use alum.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Gayle in KY said:


> Ardie, I'll bet the problem with your biscuits is the flour. I could never make them when I lived in Mighigan. I tried for 17 years. When I moved to KY, I used the same recipe and they came out perfect! I'm sure it's the southern flour. If you can get it, try Martha White or White Lily and see if yours don't come out good.


Meijer's sells Martha White, White Lily and King Arthur, too.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Can not cook chicken any other way but deep fried, *bbq on the girl*,


Is the girl a brunette, blond or red head? Probably red head bbq, huh? :smiley-laughing013: ...sorry....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The secret to frying chicken...is double batter....fry quickly on the outside it takes about 10 min or so...then turn the flame down low and cook for 45 min till done.

I can cook the heck out of some chilli...Mmm...Mmmmm good. And sweet cornbread yummy!

But I cant/dont know how to make bread....or any homemade cakes/frostings...Thank goodness for Sarah Lee and Betty Crocker


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Chili should not have tomato in it. The red color comes from red chili. Cheap chili powder makes lousy chili. I use real chili pods, plus cumin. Ancho chilies make the best red chile.

Penzey's makes a good chili powder. Their basic one is best. McCormick makes a decent chili powder. I've never tasted commercial chili powder other than those two that taste OK.

Cumin powder has to be fresh. It gets stale and off tasting easily. I won't keep it for more than 6 months.

Green chili can be tomato free, or contain a few green tomatoes or tomatillos. But basically, the green color comes from green chilies. Roasted Anaheims are my chili of choice for green chili, with a few roasted green pasillas.

The better the flavor of the meat you use, the better the chili will taste. Occasionally, I will make chili with hamburger, but usually, it is made in the crock pot with beef chuck roast for red chili and pork shoulder for the green chili.

I often don't add beans, but when I do it is pinto beans and I will put them into the crock pot to cook all day with the roast and spices.

If you use hamburger, the meat has to be well browned of the chili gets an off taste and off texture.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I would be interested in a recipe. We always put beans in our chili. Chili isn't chili without beans. and no tomato sauce? weird. I also wonder, you seem to put a lot of peppers in yours. I don't much care for the strong taste of peppers.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Lonelyfarmgirl,

Here is one I use. My husband LOVES it 

*Meat Lovers Chili*

3 slices bacon, chopped
1 pound Italian Sausage (Mild or hot)
1 pound Ground Beef
2 medium onions, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 jalapeno pepper, minced
1 (16 ounce) cans Italian Tomatoes (I used regular 1 crushed & 1 diced and added 1 tsp. oregano)
1 (16 ounce) can kidney beans
1 Tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons Worcestershire Sauce
Â½ teaspoon dry mustard
Â¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
Â¾ cup cooking sherry (optional, but does make a difference)

Fry the bacon in a skillet until crisp. Remove the bacon to a bowl with a slotted spoon, discarding the pan drippings. Add the sausage, ground beef, onions, garlic and jalapeno to the skillet. Cook over medium heat until the sausage and ground beef is brown and crumbly; stirring constantly; drain. Spoon sausage mixture into a slow cooker sprayed with nonstick cooking spray.

Add the bacon, undrained tomatoes, undrained kidney beans, chili powder, Worcestershire sauce, dry mustard and black pepper to the slow cooker and mix well. Cook on low for 8-14 hours or until of the desired consistency, stirring occasionally. Stir in cooking sherry just before serving. Ladle into soup bowls.

Yield: 6 servings


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

TJN66 said:


> Beef stew gives me trouble. One time its great and the next its terrible. I make it the same way too. I just cant figure it out.


Are you having trouble with the meat being tough? A slow simmer instead of a boil will make it more tender. http://www.ehow.com/how_5383430_cook-tender-stew-meat.html


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Terri said:


> Are you having trouble with the meat being tough? A slow simmer instead of a boil will make it more tender. http://www.ehow.com/how_5383430_cook-tender-stew-meat.html


I usually use left over beef from a roast, cook it in the crockpot all day with broth, leftover gravy and whatever veggies I have on hand. It has started to get better when I added my own seasonings instead of using the packets from the store. Hubby says not to worry though...as long as I keep making bread, cookies, chicken and spaghetti sauce hes good to go lol...Love that man!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay everyone, thanks to your input I'm making mashed potatoes and meatloaf this weekend. I will prevail!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to have issues with Biscuits, then I found a recipe that uses a homemade bulk mix which makes the fluffiest biscuits ever.
I used to make a real nice pie crust until my family got into fruit crisp, now I can't make a pie crust at all. I used a crust that called for ice water, vinegar, lard/butter and flour. I've tried so many times to get back the skill but it seems lost forever, so I now make a crust using Oats.

I want to be able to make Cobbler like grandma. My cobbler top just doesn't taste right, it's dry and boring.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

marinemomtatt said:


> I used to have issues with Biscuits, then I found a recipe that uses a homemade bulk mix which makes the fluffiest biscuits ever.
> I used to make a real nice pie crust until my family got into fruit crisp, now I can't make a pie crust at all. I used a crust that called for ice water, vinegar, lard/butter and flour. I've tried so many times to get back the skill but it seems lost forever, so I now make a crust using Oats.
> 
> I want to be able to make Cobbler like grandma. My cobbler top just doesn't taste right, it's dry and boring.


So how about sharing the biscuit mix recipe?


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

oregon woodsmok said:


> [[[[.......whole TURKEY!!! ........ It's either not done enough ...... or it's cooked too much and dry. ....]]]]]
> 
> EmmyLou, the turkey secret:
> 
> ...


Way too complicated for me! lol

The key to a really great turkey is brining it the day before for at least 12 hours. Rinse it very well, pat dry, and smear with butter. We always stuff the bird and put it in a very hot oven (450/475) breast side up on a roasting rack for about a half hour to sear the skin and seal in the juices then turn it down to 350 and roast for the amount of time reccommended. Leave it alone until it is done, don't even open the oven door. It always comes out flavorful and moist. If you rinse it well enough beforehand, the drippings will not be overly salty and make a fantastic gravy.

You can find the water/sugar/salt ratios on the web. I also add crushed bay leaves, crushed garlic cloves and crushed juniper berries for added flavor. We bought a rubbermaid tote and lid, turkey/goose sized, specifically for brining. It helps to live in MN so you can just put the tote out on the back porch instead of taking up room in the fridge.


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

For me, it's egg breads. I have no idea why a regular bread turns out fine but my egg breads are flat. They taste fine but look terrible. Of course, my mother has asked if I'd bring one over tomorrow (knowing I dread them), so we will see how things go!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I had a terrible time learning to make a decent pie crust. Finally figured out that I wasnt keeping everything cold enough. Now I put everything cept the butter in the freezer for a few minutes before starting, dont over work the dough and it comes out light and flakey like its sposed to be. When I say everything goes in the freezer... that includes the rolling pin, pastry cutter, mixing bowl, measuring spoon.... everything!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

what is egg bread?


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Tirzah said:


> *Sponge cake or anything that has to be 'folded in'. I tend to overdo it and it doesn't come out.*
> 
> I have wonderful recipes for Chili, Meatloaf and for roasting turkey if anyone would like them. let me know


Try folding with a wire whisk, instead of a spoon or rubber spatula. It seems to blend the mixture faster and more evenly, while not breaking down the air bubbles. Use it just like you'd use a spatula or spoon - don't whip it, just fold.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> Is the girl a brunette, blond or red head? Probably red head bbq, huh? :smiley-laughing013: ...sorry....


LOL!!! I use my Droid for internet service and the "Auto Correct" function on this phone is always changing up something I type!!! At least this time it didn't change a word to something vulgar like it did in an email I sent to my Nana.... :ashamed:

Have never cooked chicken on a girl.....but apparently my phone thinks cooking it on a girl is a better alternative to a grill!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I found this Bulk Biscuit mix at the "Chickens in the road" site.

Quick Mix
5 cups flour (may use 1-2 cups whole wheat flour
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup baking powder
1 1/4 tsp. cream of tartar
1 tsp. salt

mix well together, store in sealed container

Biscuits using Quick mix (makes 4-6 biscuits... I DOUBLE the recipe)
Preheat oven to 450

1 cup mix
1/4 cup shortening
1/3 cup milk or buttermilk

Cut shortening into mix. add enough milk to make workable. DON'T overwork dough. Roll or pat out. cut biscuits. place on ungreased sheet pan. Bake at 450 10-12 mins.

Here is the link to the recipe and several different uses for it
http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/quick-mix-biscuits-muffins-and-pancakes/

Check out the other Homemade Mixes that are shared..White Cake, and Yellow cake mixes are currently popping out of my printer. 
http://chickensintheroad.com/cooking/archives/homemade-mixes/


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> thanks, I've signed in as a follower. I will give it a try next time I make chili and let you know how it goes.


Thanks for the follow. I always serve my chili with toppings on the side - shredded cheese, sour cream and Frank's Hot Sauce.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Gayle, I will give it a try again


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

DH says I can't make sweet tea. He basicly likes colored sugar syrup. I like mine lightly sweetened tea.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Tender roast beef. I can make a pot roast where the meat is so tender it falls apart. My roast beef needs a chainsaw! Steaks too, I am not so good at. I never make either and maybe I should have tried more.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Dumb question. Whats the difference between pot roast and roast beef? They are both beef, both roasts, both in a pot of some sort.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Turkey. Once or twice I made one that was decent, but usually it's too dry. I've tried upside down, brown paper bags, oven roasting bags, brining. I want consistency.

I used to make gluey mashed potatoes, but I've learned that adding plenty of butter/cream and not overdoing the mashing is key.

I can make decent chili. I'm in the no beans or tomatoes camp.  And I second Penzey's as a great source for spices. I don't use their blended chili powder, but I do buy their ground ancho and chipotle.

I used to mess up steaks until I did it using Alton Brown's method:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/pan-seared-rib-eye-recipe/index.html


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

I can do pecan pie and biscuits, but I cannot make a good steak. I always overcook it, so I leave the steak to the hubby. I did finally get the London broil a nice medium rare though!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

gaucli said:


> a pie crust....i just get the shivers thinking of trying to make one. I make all types of breads, biscuits from scratch and cakes from scratch...something about a pie crust that I just dont get...so I buy the roll out ones instead.


Pie crusts are my downfall too. Sure with I could make them because pies are my favorite kind of desserts.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Dumb question. Whats the difference between pot roast and roast beef? They are both beef, both roasts, both in a pot of some sort.



Not a dumb question, really. Pot roast is a tougher but flavorful cut of meat, usually chuck, that's browned briefly then simmered in liquid with veggies at a very low temperature for a long time. The long slow cooking tenderizes the connective tissues and lets the meat fall apart in strings. It's a great crock pot candidate, although stove top is great too. It's usually cooked in a deep pan and is covered.

A beef 'roast' is usually a more tender and marbled cut that is roasted in the oven until rare, medium rare, or medium inside. (I don't want to hear about well done roasts, they don't exist in my world, lalalalalalala! *hands over ears* ) They're cooked uncovered in shallow roasting pans with wire grates on the bottom to keep them from stewing in their own fat. They're often done with rib cuts (like prime rib) and are buttery tender when cooked properly. They're spendy though; real holiday food. Other types of roasts like rolled roasts cost less but are still delicious, and top sirloin roasts, which are the next cut close to the ribs. You have rare beef when you have an internal temperature at the thickest part of the muscle of 140 degrees; medium rare at 150, and medium at 160. Take the temperature, and pierce it as little as possible. Don't cut it to see the color inside; that releases juices and dries it out.

Some roasts don't contain enough marbling to sort of 'baste' themselves, so an extra rind of fat may be attached and tied there; or bacon can be laid on or toothpicked across it. This helps add flavor and keeps them from drying out.

Does that make sense?


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I can pretty much cook anything, could probably take a shoe sole and make it taste good. However, I cannot make an Orange Crush Pound Cake. Any other cake turns out great, but EVERY time I try to do an orange crush one, the blame thing falls.....so I just quit making them.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Peanut brittle also. Actually, I think it's probably the recipe I'm using. Mine turns out hard enough to yank every filling out of my head. It's very frustrating though, I usually can make up some semblance of any recipe I try...but not this one! LOL


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pho???

http://steamykitchen.com/271-vietnamese-beef-noodle-soup-pho.html


After learning about a pate brisse pie crust I've never had issues with them....
For apple pies Alton brown's use of apple jack liquor as a liquid as it prohibits the formation of gluten that makes crusts nasty...piece of cake. 

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/all_butter_crust_for_sweet_and_savory_pies_pate_brisee/


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Dumb question. Whats the difference between pot roast and roast beef? They are both beef, both roasts, both in a pot of some sort.


Pot roast isnt always beef.. at least not around my house. I often whack the scuffy end off a whole pork tenderloin and make a pot roast with it, and the occasional venison pot roast shows up in my kitchen now and then too. Roast beef on the other hand is always beef.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

A whole pork tenderloin is only around a pound and a half. how do you make an end stretch far enough for a pot roast?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> A whole pork tenderloin is only around a pound and a half. how do you make an end stretch far enough for a pot roast?


you must have small hogs in your area. I buy a whole tenderloin whenever they are on sale for less than $2 lb.... and they weigh around 8 to 10 lbs. At the big end they are approx six inches wide, three inches or so thick and about 18 to 20 inches long. Down towards the small end they get what I call "scuffy" as in they are as much dark as white meat. I can generally cut a 1 1/1 to 2 pound roast off of that end, slice the rest into thick steaks. I get 15 or 16 steaks along with a nice roast. Thats a bunch of meals for less than 20 bucks.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

He's talking about a pork loin, not the tenderloin.

I don't crock pot pork loins, but I will crockpot pork sirloin roast and especially like pork shoulder in the crockpot.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> He's talking about a pork loin, not the tenderloin.
> 
> I don't crock pot pork loins, but I will crockpot pork sirloin roast and especially like pork shoulder in the crockpot.


It could be a language problem due to locality for sure. In my area a "whole tenderloin" is a rather large boneless cut of pork. It is the large muscle located above the rib cage, extending from just behind the neck all the way down the back bone. With venison its called the back strap here, dunno what yall call it where yer from but either one is mighty fine eating.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I was actually referring to our own pigs. We usually send them in and they hang weight around 180-220. The tenderloins are about a pound and a half for the large ones.


----------



## cygknit (Apr 8, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> what is egg bread?


I'm sure there's a better name for it, that's just what I call it. Egg breads (to me) are challah, brioche, Easter bread (the kind with whole dyed eggs baked in), and the like. Any bread recipe that calls for eggs in the dough instead of just flour, water, yeast.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fresh pasta. It takes me forever.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I was actually referring to our own pigs. We usually send them in and they hang weight around 180-220. The tenderloins are about a pound and a half for the large ones.


I am guessing you get quite a few pork chops then? When they filet off the whole tenderloin, there are no chops.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

really! I am going to have to talk to the butcher about that.


----------

